# Driver (idoine?) pour HP Laserjet 1018



## EricBu (8 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

HP n'a pas sorti de driver Mac OS X (j'ai Léopard) pour l'imprimante HP Laserjet 1018, j'ai lu que je devrais télécharger un pilote idoine, mais je ne sais pas où le trouver.

Je viens de trouver ça mais je ne comprends pas trop ce que je dois faire (analytiquement):


http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1137019&tstart=0

Léopard utilise-t-il des drivers UNIX ? Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Merci par avance,

Eric


----------



## EricBu (9 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

La solution était bien là:

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1137019&tstart=0

J'avais juste oublié d'exécuter "load_LaserJet_firmware_v4", tout fonctionne vive les Macs!

Eric


PS: Je viens de comprendre la raison de la stabilité... avec UNIX derrière que du bonheur.


----------



## Zyrol (9 Décembre 2007)

J'aime bien ces post ou les problèmes se résolvent !!


----------



## shub2 (11 Novembre 2011)

J'ai le même problème: je suis sous PowerBook avec Lion dessus et je cherche le driver d'une HPLaserJet 6P pour pouvoir imprimer. J'ai suivi les liens mais ça n'aboutit  pas et je comprends pas trop ce qu'il faut faire. Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ?


----------

